# Introducing my fantastic pigeon, Candy



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Good news!  

My dad bought me one more pigeon. 

Her name is Candy. 

She is about 25 days old and fully weaned.

I think she is a Turbit or a Figurita or a Masuki. I'm not sure. Could someone tell me what kind of pigeon she is?

She has a little beak, and some curly feathers on her chest. 

She is very white and has some golden brown bars at the bottom of both wings. 

She is scared of me and my dad! She runs and hides in the corner of her cage.

I can't hold her while dad takes the photo because she tries to wriggle away and I'm a bit scared of her.

She is going to be Comet's wife.

She is so cute, with her tiny little beak and her baby face!

Here is a photo dad took today.

Dad said he is not going to buy anymore pigeons for now.

Regards
Ellie


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Awe, congrats :}
He looks beautiful & cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi dovegirl,

Congratulations on acquiring another pigeon.

I have never seen one with that coloring on the wing, but she is an absolute beauty, and I'm sure Comet thinks so too! 

In time she will warm up to you.

Candy and Comet will make a lovely couple, and you won't have to get anymore pigeons, they will see to it that you get more.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What a pretty pigeon.

Im shur comet shall love her as he gets more mature and then maybe they can have baby comets and candy's lol.  

I also love her name Candy.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ellie, your little Candy is very cute. 

Licha


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Ellie

Your little Candy is so very pretty. Just give her a little time and she'll get used to you. I think she and Comet will make a nice pair.

We also have a little pigeon named Candy. He was born about 2 months ago and is very sweet.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Very beautiful pigeon you got there for Comet!! 
Karla


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your newest one, Ellie. Sooooo pretty! Comet will be pleased!

And, like others, time, patience and love are the "taming" keys!

We will look forward to updates about Candy and Comet!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for showing the pictures, Ellie. She is so cute! Try tempting her with seeds and raw, unsalted peanuts, to tame her a bit. It shouldn't take long. I'm sure Comet will just love her!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Awwwww! She's just the cutest.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, she is so pretty.
I also have a bird named Candy. She is white and very big, 700gr.

Reti


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Dear All,

Here is another photo of Candy and Comet.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gorgeous couple.
Is Candy still having yellow hairs? She is a baby. 
How do you know it is a she?

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pretty Bird*

HELLO ELLIE, CANDY is a yellow bar FIGURITA or ITALIAN OWL both are small birds the FIGURITA is the smaller of the two breeds. Its hard to tell the one breed from the other. When she gets a little older I might be able to tell you for sure. GEORGE


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

The honeymoon is off to a bad start.  

Comet is chasing her. 

It looks like he is trying to kiss her on the beak, and she's just not interested! She runs away squeeking! 

Anyone know a good pigeon marriage counsellor?  

Regards
Peter


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

May be an "age" problem...Candy might be too young...for now...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Peter & Ellie, 

Candy is a little sweetie but Shi and Reti are right. First of all, how can you be sure that Candy is a female? The breeder wouldn't be able to tell at such a young age whether or not it is a male or female for certain. Also, Candy is too young to pair up with Comet. Comet will be aggressive towards him/her while at this age. Thirdly, you should have quarantined Candy from Comet for about a month, just to be on the safe side.

My suggestion is to keep them separated for even longer, and until Candy is "of age" or around 6 months old. At this time, Candy will be mature, her immune system will be functioning fully and she/he might reveal her true sex by then.

Good luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> The honeymoon is off to a bad start.
> Comet is chasing her.
> 
> It looks like he is trying to kiss her on the beak, and she's just not interested! She runs away squeeking!
> ...



She is too young, if she is a she, you need to keep them seperated for now.


In HUMAN TERMS: Comet is like a 21 year old, whereas, Candy is just a pre-teen.


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, point taken.

Candy and Comet have been placed in seperate cages. 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I think Candy may still be a little bit young for Comet. She still wants to play with her dolls. Wait until she starts wearing beak stick and high heels. I would wait awhile before I put them together. Of coarse members who are more in the know may have a more accurate bit of advice. Whoops I missed the last two posts. I mean five posts!

She is just beautiful,
Feather


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

People do DNA testing to acquire the sex of a certain bird. It can be done even when the bird is very young, by taking a small amount of blood and cutting a toenail. Lots of parrot breeders do this to assure that their owners get the gender they want, or are at least sure of whatever gender they have, as we all know that each gender needs their own special things.

Good luck with Candy. She's very sweet. She looks very young, but if she's eating the seeds and drinking...She's fine. Comet may chase her because he has an interest in her, but keep them separate until she is fully grown.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi. Candy is a pretty pigeon.


----------

